# The Princess of Staten Island: Carmella megathread !



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The appricieation thread in the SD section inspired this, it's a d*mn shame Carmella doesn't have one of these yet ! She's making big strides on the mic evident by her promo against Nikki Bella, still needs work in the ring but she's getting there!














































She's been looking good as f*ck since debuting on the MR.






































































































































































Can't forget some moonwalk love !!


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

fap fap fap fap!


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

She's good, I like her. Nikki Bella for the longest time had a somewhat similar character that Carmella gets over much more naturally.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

She so sex. :banderas


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Hot and talented she's got me hooked


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

She is up their.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday to Baemella.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

She looks like she'd be wicked in the sack


----------



## WWETooHotForTV (Oct 23, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778416550927818753


----------



## WWETooHotForTV (Oct 23, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790053813042483200


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

WWETooHotForTV said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790053813042483200


That is going to be one dope photoshoot. She is for real sexy


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I want to spray spraytan all over her. :yum:


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

just a couple pics to add


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WHAT A BABE :maisie


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

This is somewhat off topic, but the threads in this particular section of the forum are much more cordial than other sections. I guess it's the gorgeous women.

a little celebratory pic add


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Damn


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I WANT TO JIZZ ON HER FACE :maisie


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

She's great. Always quite liked her in NXT and glad she's doing well on SmackDown.

Contributing some Baymella and Bexmella just because


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

and just like that.....im a Carmella mark. They make the right call for once and let a wrestler do what they're good at and BAM! amazing.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## FEROCKS (Oct 29, 2016)

Carmella is so beautiful. She is an absolute GODDESS!! 
She is super talented and an excellent wrestler.
She is going to be the Divas champ soon!!!


----------



## FEROCKS (Oct 29, 2016)

I'd rank Carmella as the most beautiful and most talented wrestler in the WWE!!
I think she will be the Divas champ soon!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## FEROCKS (Oct 29, 2016)

Future WWE Women's Champion
Carmella is an amazing wrestler. She is so savvy and talented.
It's fun to see her developing into one of the better Divas wrestlers.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Great new guys just like Bliss I made a Carmella google Doc https://docs.google.com/document/d/1C3CCM1xZ6EhvHUukuPr1NtSGoFZ_S64dzSH8Y6R_pz0/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Baemella's got her first piece of merch :clap


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

good for her


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

richyque said:


>


Not sure to focus on Mella's or Bliss's


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

nyelator said:


> Not sure to focus on Mella's or Bliss's



A very tough choice indeed.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> A very tough choice indeed.


Here you take Mella I take Bliss


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

richyque said:


>


:Tripslick:Tripslick


----------



## FEROCKS (Oct 29, 2016)

Carmella is the most talented and the most beautiful wrestler in Smackdown. 
She will be the Champ soon!!!!


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

FEROCKS said:


> Carmella is the most talented and the most beautiful wrestler in Smackdown.
> She will be the Champ soon!!!!


Bliss my friend


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

richyque said:


>


Bless you fam.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

This woman drives me crazy, I think I love her.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

She is smoking hot. 10/10 would not pull out.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> She is smoking hot. 10/10 would not pull out.


My top 5 I would refuse to pull out


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


damn!

cool shirt too.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

nyelator said:


> My top 5 I would refuse to pull out


Who are the other 4?


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

virus21 said:


> Who are the other 4?


Look at the sig


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd wear Carmella.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

MillionDollarProns said:


> I'd wear Carmella.


Everyday of the d*mn week.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hottest chick in the ring, how you doin'?


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

virus21 said:


> Who are the other 4?


1.Alexa Bliss 
2.Maryse
3.Liv Morgan
4.Mandy Rose
5.Carmella


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

You can't teach that. :dance


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BM4_Nd-A9A7/?taken-by=carmellawwe

Sorry for the link, couldn't figure out how to get the video to embed and the IG tags didn't seem to do anything.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

F*ck I've been lacking on my own thread, my bad y'all.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

id like to take this opportunity to restate that i've officially become a huge Carmella mark. I was on board as soon as they turned her heel and I want it to be known that I was on the bandwagon from the beginning.

To me this is one of the best examples of what a divas division with EFFORT looks like. For once we have a woman debut that doesn't get thrusted into the title picture IN HER FIRST FEUD....or even her SECOND FEUD. For yearrrrrs it's been the exact same formula. New woman comes in and goes right after the belt..wins it and keeps it until the next person debuts and so forth...but that's not how a legit division should opperate. It should operate with different tiers, different storylines happening at once, all with various levels of intrigue, and that's exactly what we have with someone like Carmella. She debuts and her first thing is to go after Nikki Bella. Not for the belt, but just because she's a bitch and wants to make a name for herself. GREAT! And better yet, she loses. I love that. It makes sense, why would she win a feud against the "longest running divas champ" in her first year. 

AND EVEN BETTER is how she RECOVERED from that feud loss. See...this is what kills so many MEN wrestlers. After they lose a feud, they kinda just move on, but not Carmella. She gets in a last laugh by putting Natalya under the boss, which is GREAT for her character! She lost the wrestling matches, but, her character is still in tact. ANd NOW she's doing her OWN THING!!! AHHH i love that. She's doing her own inner storyline wth James Ellsworth.... i love that so much. Yeah, let her go out there for a month or two, wrestle jobbers, and do the comedy thing with Ellsworth. Thumbs up!

Oh and not every woman has to be a 5 star wrestler (even though she's totally acceptable).

in a nutshell i think Carmella is the best female CHARACTER!! on the show. 

I'm going to say it.. Carmella/Bliss debuts > Sasha/Bailey's (and that's SHOCKING)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

domotime2 said:


> id like to take this opportunity to restate that i've officially become a huge Carmella mark. I was on board as soon as they turned her heel and I want it to be known that I was on the bandwagon from the beginning.
> 
> To me this is one of the best examples of what a divas division with EFFORT looks like. For once we have a woman debut that doesn't get thrusted into the title picture IN HER FIRST FEUD....or even her SECOND FEUD. For yearrrrrs it's been the exact same formula. New woman comes in and goes right after the belt..wins it and keeps it until the next person debuts and so forth...but that's not how a legit division should opperate. It should operate with different tiers, different storylines happening at once, all with various levels of intrigue, and that's exactly what we have with someone like Carmella. She debuts and her first thing is to go after Nikki Bella. Not for the belt, but just because she's a bitch and wants to make a name for herself. GREAT! And better yet, she loses. I love that. It makes sense, why would she win a feud against the "longest running divas champ" in her first year.
> 
> ...


Well said my friend and I'm glad you can be a fellow MellaMark. I've been a fan since she debuted in NXT, it was just something about her.

She's been phenomenal since turning heel, her character work has been top tier and I absolutely agree that she has the best female character. Her mic work has been stellar and she can be such a b*tch on the mic.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

She's been very good since turning heel. The feud with Nikki was huge for her.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

i like carmella. she just seems cool to me.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Can't believe I am saying this she just passed Maryse in my book


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

nyelator said:


> Can't believe I am saying this she just passed Maryse in my book


to each their own. NOT in my book


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

brewjo32 said:


> to each their own. NOT in my book


mean I say Bliss,Carmella,and Maryse are all 10's for me


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Carmella is the best looking Woman on the roster, just my opinion.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Carmella is the best looking Woman on the roster, just my opinion.


I will second


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

virus21 said:


> I will second





MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Carmella is the best looking Woman on the roster, just my opinion.


My top two are tied in looks so yeah I third I guess


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Carmella is the best looking Woman on the roster, just my opinion.


Her and Alexa are the best on the main roster, and Mandy is the best in NXT


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

her nose is a little long but she's still freaking hot


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Plus she looks like she would be amazing in bed


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Her and Alexa are the best on the main roster, and Mandy is the best in NXT


I put Maryse right their with them then Liv is second inNXT


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

She looked hot tonight


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

She is hot


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

she continues to be hilarious.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

ellsworth calling her his boo was funny tonight.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Her facial expressions were on point in this segment.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>



she is one fine woman.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Very underrated in the looks department of you ask me


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

nyelator said:


> Very underrated in the looks department of you ask me


I don't know how people with eyes can't see her beauty. It's just crazy.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Here is a gif from her on Smackdown this week.

https://gfycat.com/InbornQuarrelsomeLark


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Mango13 said:


>


I will never eat whipped cream off those legs why even LIVE at this point :surprise:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## LoneWolf7 (Feb 16, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> Here is a gif from her on Smackdown this week.
> 
> https://gfycat.com/InbornQuarrelsomeLark


Wow!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## LoneWolf7 (Feb 16, 2017)

What do you guys think of her involvement with Ellsworth? I don't see where they are going with it, but I'm not big on it really. Makes her come across as a bit of a joke.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LoneWolf7 said:


> What do you guys think of her involvement with Ellsworth? I don't see where they are going with it, but I'm not big on it really. Makes her come across as a bit of a joke.



I'm not a big fan of it myself. She went from a pretty decent feud with Nikki to being paired with Ellsworth it just doesn't make any sense to me, I'm still holding out some bit of hope that they do some sort of epic storyline with it and she comes out looking good in it but...


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

LoneWolf7 said:


> What do you guys think of her involvement with Ellsworth? I don't see where they are going with it, but I'm not big on it really. Makes her come across as a bit of a joke.


I honestly think that she has been killing it lately. She just seems like this is the character she should be playing. I think her sitaution with Ellsworth is just to occupy her while WrestleMania season is upon us. She'll see her time in the spotlight again.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

LoneWolf7 said:


> What do you guys think of her involvement with Ellsworth? I don't see where they are going with it, but I'm not big on it really. Makes her come across as a bit of a joke.


It's a slow burn of an angle, she'll eventually use Ellsworth to get her the womens title.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> It's a slow burn of an angle, she'll eventually use Ellsworth to get her the womens title.


I hope so


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


I am constantly trying to find new words to describe how attractive Carmella is and have finally just settled on WOW!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Mango13 said:


>


Oh shit, Prime Time Sam Roberts mugging for the camera :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

she needs to gain about ten pounds tbh.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Hot............... as usual


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Such a beauty. She's my second favourite woman in WWE.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

@MarkyWhipwreck


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck


Yoo, I saw this on instagram Monday !! This photoshoot needs to be released ASAP !! :lol

Them f*cking legs kada


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck


Where is this photoshoot? Why can't I find it? When will it be released? 

So damn Hot.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yoo, I saw this on instagram Monday !! This photoshoot needs to be released ASAP !! :lol
> 
> Them f*cking legs kada


You should have saved it. for... reasons >>>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I agree the photoshoot needs to come out already not only because shes hot as f, but we need higher res photos


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> I agree the photoshoot needs to come out already not only because shes hot as f, but we need higher res photos


While I do agree with you 100%. We only need higher res photos because she hot as f***.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Hope she takes the shirt off too


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

JafarMustDie said:


> Hope she takes the shirt off too


Is this for a WWE shoot? I don't know if they go down the bra and panties path in photoshoots anymore


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Is this for a WWE shoot? I don't know if they go down the bra and panties path in photoshoots anymore


Remember the photoshoots back in the day for the divas magazine? if only they still did shoots like those.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Found it and Gif'ed it lol

















@MarkyWhipwreck


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Remember the photoshoots back in the day for the divas magazine? if only they still did shoots like those.


It would be glorious. Sometimes I think people undersell how attractive many of the women in WWE are. Just because the WWE isn't sexualizing them doesn't mean they aren't beautiful.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Who is in this shoot?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

nyelator said:


> Who is in this shoot?


It's got Carmella does there need to be anyone else?


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It's got Carmella does there need to be anyone else?


Well just wondering I mean what if Bliss and Maryse (as well as Mella the top three) are in it I may need to have a inhaler.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

nyelator said:


> Well just wondering I mean what if Bliss and Maryse (as well as Mella the top three) are in it I may need to have a inhaler.


Totally fair point.

Still does it need anyone other than Carmella?


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Totally fair point.
> 
> Still does it need anyone other than Carmella?


No (but it would be nice the more the merrier)


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Pure hotness.


----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Where is this photoshoot? Why can't I find it? When will it be released?
> 
> So damn Hot.


Are we sure it's new? She did look like this before WWE.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

december_blue said:


>


Why the banana ? :curry2


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Blissmella said:


> Are we sure it's new? She did look like this before WWE.


I think we're just assuming that it is new.

If it isn't new it just makes me want to know where to find it.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

Damm, Ellsworth shirt... I thought for a second that it was the real waist of Ellsworth instead of Carmella´s Jajaja.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

It's a shame she's stuck with a damn deformed turtle.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Wonder if she'll stick with the old hotpants like at 'Mania now that Nikki's gone. Looks a lot more wrestly.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

@MarkyWhipwreck


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck


Saw from her instagram, these bikini photos kada


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


Good god wens3


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Hot


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck


I tell you: Freak in the sack


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

virus21 said:


> I tell you: Freak in the sack


"AND YOU CAN'T TEACH THAT"


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mella's titties underrated.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I love this woman.














































































They need to put this Ellsworth angle into overdrive so she can win the title.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Hot


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

@MarkyWhipwreck


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck


Seen that on ig too bro lol :homer


----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Mordecay said:
> 
> 
> > @MarkyWhipwreck
> ...


Why doesn't she wear that gear on TV anymore?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Just a picture of her drinking starbucks and she still looks freaking amazing.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Wish I was the straw


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

MMMMD said:


> Wish I was the straw


................ Me Too


Mango13 said:


>


I am a simple man I see Alexa and Carmella I hit like.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Mango13 said:


>


Love the sunglasses.:smile2:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Is Carmella essentially a comedy act now? Especially with Ellsworth hanging around her?

I'd like to see her get pushed instead of Naomi.

Maybe they should transfer Enzo and Cass to SD, and have Carmella reunite with them. That would be interesting.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

FUCK SHE IS SOOO CUTE! :cry Thank god HHH knew qween is talented af and called up Enzo and Cass without her :clap


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

kada


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

:datass


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> :datass


It is kinda sad that we want to be Ellsworth, at least for a moment :grin2:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> It is kinda sad that we want to be Ellsworth, at least for a moment :grin2:


I think sharing the same foods is disgusting and even I wanted to be James when he got to chew Carmella's gum :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Just can't teach it :shrug


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> It is kinda sad that we want to be Ellsworth, at least for a moment :grin2:


Big Cass*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> Finally, must have more.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

She's really going up in my list, rocking the red perfectly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


:sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

@MarkyWhipwreck


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZUUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



EDIT - @Mordecay beat me to it :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:sodone


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Her lips are so kissable.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Carmella in Calvin Kleins = WIN


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

She really is the hottest chick on SD live


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

nyelator said:


> She really is the hottest chick on SD live


That's Lana now


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

JafarMustDie said:


> That's Lana now


I will stick with Carmella


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

:book :book :book 
:book :book :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

she looks better without makeup


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Officially Ms MONEY IN THE BANK!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Well deserved! :x


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Carmella so deserved to win money in the bank last night and I am proud of her. She didn't win a title in NXT and she barley escaped Nikki Bella's wrath for revenge. So right now I am so happy for the Staten Island Princess. roud*_


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

as a fan of hers... i do have to echo the sentiments that she should've had the opportunity to grab the briefcase herself.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

and still Ms Money in the Bank!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Glad she won again. She was the best option in the match anyway. They should have just done this originally, or have her defend the briefcase in fatal five way but whatever. I'm just happy she's Ms. MITB


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*And it all started with a call up.  *_


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

december_blue said:


>


WOW!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

Elsworth is 1 lucky sob to be hitting that.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

BoFreakinDallas said:


> Elsworth is 1 lucky sob to be hitting that.


Isn't she still dating Big Cass? Elsworth is hitting Rosy Palm and dreaming of Carmella


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Why do i feel that these recent post are one of the reasons @MarkyWhipwreck isn't posting in the G1/MOTY thread? Too much fapping :lmao

Old school Carmella


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Why do i feel that these recent post are one of the reasons @MarkyWhipwreck isn't posting in the G1/MOTY thread? Too much fapping :lmao
> 
> Old school Carmella


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao that was pretty funny tbh

these are rather nice though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

That's one way to set herself apart from Liv Morgan.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella looks amazing!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

Is it just me or is her booty getting bigger?


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Blissmella said:


> Is it just me or is her booty getting bigger?


I'm good with that


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

OMG underboob

I feel like something special has happened. I feel like I should be tagging some people right now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ContentGrossBlackfootedferret.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

Mordecay said:


>


Fuck me!


----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921755336645672960


----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

Crasp said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921755336645672960


Christ I hope she wears that here in 2 weeks! ?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

I think she is pretty and plays her character well. Plus she's somewhat of a local (Worcester Massachusetts)


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That moonwalk always gets me


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I hope that tattoo is part of the costume ?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I hope that tattoo is part of the costume ?


Yeah, temporary tattoo for her Pam Anderson costume lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


I'm gonna miss this duo :cry


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

BrieMode said:


> I'm gonna miss this duo :cry


You know when Carmella betrayed him I figured he was close to being released but at the same time I was also worried that they would do some dumb angle where he would cost her her cash in. So at least that can't happen now lol


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Glad more people are getting behind her. I know she wasn't taken seriously at first but I always thought she was good.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Big Cass is a lucky man


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> You know when Carmella betrayed him I figured he was close to being released but at the same time I was also worried that they would do some dumb angle where he would cost her her cash in. So at least that can't happen now lol



Not the duo I was looking at.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

I am loving the new ring attire


----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

NXT Mella 









Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

Mango13 said:


>


Cass you lucky bastard. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

Made on Photo Lab Director [emoji173]









Sent from my Xperia L1 using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

holy shit she just gets hotter all the time


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

No one is going to care when she cashes in there has been barely any development in her character, that's the whole point when someone wins MITB they get given a few months to grow and get better but to me she hasn't improved at all, James Ellsworth was far more entertaining than her. 

If it was me she should of lead the riot squad group, would of put her in a compelling storyline and be consider a major threat to the title with the group she has got. I mean where was she tonight? What was she doing at the PPV? What was she doing a week before that? They have nothing for her it the moment and shes MITB.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## EvaMarie (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I agree with the poster that said she somehow keeps getting hotter.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I bet Cass is pissed he let her go.

On another hand, she looks 100 times better in photoshoots than in WWE and no, it's not just photoshop. They need to fire that makeup "artist"


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She really is a gorgeous woman, her old hip hop look sort of hid that a bit though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Did she do something to her lips ?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

are her tits fake or real?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


love a girl in knee high boots or socks


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## IronCap (Jan 15, 2018)

Carmella is Smoking HOT!!!! Especially with that outfit :book


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

She just keeps getting finer and finer...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Carmella as Jericho


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She really is a gorgeous woman. The WWE makeup artists really need to stop drowning these girls in makeup though.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

I never understand why these women take pictures with their lips sticking out to make a duckface... Do they really think it makes them look better? It makes even someone as gorgeous as Carmella look unattractive...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> She really is a gorgeous woman. The WWE makeup artists really need to stop drowning these girls in makeup though.


I actually think she is one of the few girls that looks better with the make up than without it. Not that she is ugly, but she looks better with make up on


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I actually think she is one of the few girls that looks better with the make up than without it. Not that she is ugly, but she looks better with make up on


I haven't seen any photos of her without makeup, but looking at her WWE studio shoots its obvious she's had her entire face coated in like an inch of maleup. They go too overboard and make it so obvious that they're dolled up to a ridiculous degree.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I actually think she is one of the few girls that looks better with the make up than without it. Not that she is ugly, but she looks better with make up on


Kinda goes with the whole princess of staten island thing.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

I think she should just turn face and try to rediscover what she showed as a face in NXT in 2016. Don't know how with the briefacase hanging around her, but her heel run now without Ellsworth is a dead end. Otherwise, she's one of my next choices of getting future endeavoured.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

Laughable Chimp said:


> I think she should just turn face and try to rediscover what she showed as a face in NXT in 2016. Don't know how with the briefacase hanging around her, but her heel run now without Ellsworth is a dead end. Otherwise, she's one of my next choices of getting future endeavoured.


Yep I agree her heel run is garbage now. Ellsworth had a massive impact on Carmella's career, she was getting heat and coming across as a b**** the way she was treating him. Now she comes out with that briefcase, most of time to no reaction. I don't think she would work as a face though, I mean her gimmick is being a 'princess' and she's got that bitchiness in her she just needs to show it more. Gonna have to cause she isn't much of a wrestler, Liv Morgan is more interesting than her.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mango13 said:


>


Perfect!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Best looking female wrestler easily for me. Perfect/10


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

Dem Titz


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

She looks like a fuck doll!

I want one!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


That's hot.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mango13 said:


>


So hot!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


smokeshow


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

Has she had any work done? Her lips?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

Lenny Leonard said:


>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I like that she is putting over my girl on her IG stories :grin2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I like that she is putting over my girl on her IG stories :grin2:



If only she took the Friends pic like Carmella did.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> If only she took the Friends pic like Carmella did.


If that ever happens I will end up with a torn rotator cuff... for reasons 0

Tbf Peyton does have similar pics to that one and I hope there is more in the future >


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Justin0386 (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

She's stunning


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

10/10 hot


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This woman. Damn.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Real Hot.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Carmella looked unbelievable in that dress. To me the most beautiful girl last night. Even prettier than Alexa.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


Still can't believe this. So beautiful!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Looking out for them title photos.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I did this in July :lol


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I was so happy for Carmella, i wanted to cry with her! I love this girl!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

They keep hatin' on my,
I don't stress
Don't get time for this
Cause I'm fabulous, capiche?

PRINCESS DID THAT :clap 

Also.. 










how cute ^^


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## elevenSix (Mar 7, 2018)

Something I keep wondering and can’t find any info about (except it was produced by cfo) is that her singing in her theme song?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*I'd like to jizz on her face. :Cocky*


----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

Nipple slip when she won the belt!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## elevenSix (Mar 7, 2018)

Blissmella said:


> Nipple slip when she won the belt!


pics or it didn't happen meme right here*

And I’ll ask again maybe someone knows:


elevenSix said:


> Something I keep wondering and can’t find any info about (except it was produced by cfo) is that her singing in her theme song?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

metallon said:


>


Eww fucking stop with the lips injections and/or makeup already, she looks horrible. I prefered her in NXT










@elevenSix No it's not.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

elevenSix said:


> pics or it didn't happen meme right here*
> 
> And I’ll ask again maybe someone knows:


Plenty of captures on Twitter.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

She seriously needs to stop with the lip injections... not flattering at all.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

She looks so good in the front :clap


----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

metallon said:


>


Dreadful photo, what are they doing to these girls.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## LeviAdams50 (Nov 3, 2017)

The leopard print always works so good for her.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:damn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> :damn



:sodone wens3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And here is me waiting for something similar from Peyton :mj2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

Carmella was not born female you know????


----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

Proof?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Very cute back then ...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Mordecay said:


>


Gorgeous, that makeup looks better than what she wears in WWE


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## MandysRoseBud (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jesus, that ass looks so fine okada:krillin3


----------



## elevenSix (Mar 7, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Jesus, that ass looks so fine okada:krillin3


Goddayum! Bless you and the guy who filmed that.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I knew I always approved of that attire change.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Jesus, that ass looks so fine okada:krillin3


Exactly why I don't mind paying extra for ringside at these European tours ?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Mella Is Money


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## tposicm001 (May 27, 2018)

normal_08_Carmella_04172018dog0035--5e5d5c02d818e7b3e7e4d899b2612799.jpg (24.3 KB)


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I love how she can look beautiful at home and trashy at work.



metallon said:


>


Dildo on the counter?!


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Go


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/IllegalEnormousIaerismetalmark.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/CommonCornyCockatoo.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

A little something I cooked up.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Keep cooking it up Cleavage as I add that to my sexy rotation if I can.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Shit is like 15mb :lmao


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Are people still mad about the Blue Pants stuff from nxt years ago? They were giving her nothing reactions. Are fans really that salty?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Someone please take her lips injections 

She was perfect in NXT, stop ruining your looks


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## tposicm001 (May 27, 2018)

Carmella is the Greatest Champion in the history of the WWE. She is the total package.

Haters hate!!!!
#Carmella#smackdownchampion
#Mellaismoney
#statenislandrincess#Queenmella


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

hottest current diva


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mella in swimwear is money!


----------



## Blissmella (Mar 24, 2017)

Mango13 said:


>


Has she had her tits done? Look bigger.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

WWE 2K18 I gave her Shawn Michaels' attire & entrance [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

She is very hot.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

From reddit:


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Hot as hell


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Love dat attire!


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Very hot in the Lakers attire


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


She's so damn pretty...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah and i love that attire!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/JointKnobbyChuckwalla.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FlatElegantAyeaye.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

hot


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I swear, Mella has amazing legs!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Just to remind you of Carmella's legs ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn, those legs!


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Carm does have nice stems. Her and Becks looked nice last night. 

Even if the setup for the three way at Summerslam went on a bit long. ( Would not normally care but they could have used some more time at the end for AJ / Joe. Which felt rushed. )


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

BTW: this should be Carmella's new theme song after last night ...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mella is rocking that outfit and she has new hair. Love it!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

BayMella


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Brian2002 (Aug 21, 2018)

Mella's one piece outfit she usually wears is fabulous her ass looks great in it


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Instagram Story I made


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Brian2002 (Aug 21, 2018)

Mango13 said:


>


 mella is money that for sure she looks gorgeous


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

There has to be a payoff to this!










Just R-Truth vs Carmella on SD!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Women's MITB x2 

Pinned Charlotte Flair x2 

Pinned The Empress of Last Saturday night x2 

Mella Is Money


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The kind of girl you don't tell your mother about. Brag to your dad about. But don't bring around your brothers cause she'll fuck them too!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*DEM LIPS!*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037156609968009217


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Carmella seems like such a nice person and a total fun girl! I love her laugh and without all the make-up she is such a natural beauty! Carmella will always be one of my favs!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/AdmirableImmenseAardwolf.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/MagnificentSimpleGuineapig.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ElderlyBlondBoilweevil.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/TerribleWetErmine.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/IncompletePleasedKilldeer.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GraveHardtofindGopher.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking incredible in those shorts :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/ColorlessYearlyHorsechestnutleafminer.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/LittleGoldenCollardlizard.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

SmackDown! 9-11-2018


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039689485271719936


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Another featuring brooding Becky


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041172863787708416


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Still Champion in my heart!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Stormbringer said:


> Still Champion in my heart!


In mine too! I already miss her championship reign!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Solarsonic (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mella has a new look ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

Not sure how I feel about the new hair color. She was killing it with the blonde.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Not a fan of the new hair color.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Mango13 said:


> Not a fan of the new hair color.


Ditto. Doesn't fit her character.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Dem Lips! :gasm


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I don’t mind it. Will need to get used to it though.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Sculpted by God and McNamara/Troy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking hot af tonight









https://giant.gfycat.com/MistyHotFlee.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Yep. That's where my mind goes.​


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

Mango13 said:


>


I like it now...:done


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mella is just so dope! Love this woman!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

It's been a pretty busy night for Carmella ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

Versatile said:


> Mango13 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Me too lol.

She looked so fine on Smackdown last night. I wasn't sure about the hair color change at first but damn she won me over.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FalseVapidDodobird.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## LizaG (Apr 17, 2016)

Subscribed, god I love this woman! She won me over with the Flair Strut...










and she's had a hold on my heart ever since :x


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That moment when all these WWE women are posting these sexy pics these last couple of days and my favorite, who used to do that last year, isn't :mj2:cry


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/TenderBetterBurro.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess she also wants to challenge Cathy for the title of sexiest posts this weekend

https://giant.gfycat.com/AllWellmadeHusky.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/BlackDistantJenny.webm


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I told myself I wasn't gonna jerk it today...

THANKS MORDECAY!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046068723776393218


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047282067258724352


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


You & Mango always pimping out the sassiest pics 

People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking fine af tonight :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/FatherlyAcceptableKoalabear.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/IckyTalkativeEyelashpitviper.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ScaryScentedIndianrhinoceros.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

How can somebody not absolutely love this girl?!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

She's amazing and adorable, the face turn although random is really working for her. Her and Truth are $$ together.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Loved that little Code of Silence sequence last night.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## jerry321 (Oct 7, 2018)

very good


----------



## jerry321 (Oct 7, 2018)

2 much


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I don't know if they have significant others at home but carrying her like in that last pic makes me ship them...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking :homer tonight


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


>


I was never much of a fan of Carmella, and I REALLY didn't like anything about her when she was champion.

But I'm starting to like her now & tonight was the hottest she ever looked.

*I'd lick her entire lower body in that photo.* :evil


----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

She slayed tonight good Lord.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Looking :homer tonight


Those fucking legs wens3 :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mella looked unbelievable hot last night!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Mella Is Money 

Main Event Mella 

Photo Pip


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> :homer



wens3 :sodone


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> :homer


Good lord, girl! Almost got a heart attack! What a great picture!

:applause


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/7NQLK0j.png" border="0" alt="" title="Homer" class="inlineimg" />


She's on fire lately damn.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Baymella is back!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday Carmella


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Mella!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

metallon said:


> Baymella is back!


*Carmella ❤

Bayley ❤❤❤❤*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So happy for Mella ...






... love this woman!


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Mango13 said:


>


Ohhhh myyyyy gooodnessss!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I love her outfit. Tacky as shit. The singlet is rainbow.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


Good god, she is so sexy!


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I love her tacky outfits. Part of her charm.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

metallon said:


>



Those legs wens3


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## bobby_heenan (Jan 18, 2017)

sadly going from champ to jobber very quickly


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

bobby_heenan said:


> sadly going from champ to jobber very quickly


That's women's wrestling in general in WWE though. If you're not champion or challenger you're unimportant. Naomi, Nattie, Becky, Asuka and now Carmella. It's the Diva Cycle. :draper2


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

#ThrowbackThursday Royal Mellabration


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/LeanPeacefulGoosefish.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>



:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Fresh off WWE.com,


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Dem Hatz she wears.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I just made this, you're all welcome.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

She's starting to look more and more like Sasha.:sasha3 It's seriously getting scary.::argh:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Jericho-79 said:


> She's starting to look more and more like Sasha.:sasha3 It's seriously getting scary.::argh:


Nahhhhhhhh. Better hairline.

:trolldog


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jericho-79 said:


> She's starting to look more and more like Sasha.:sasha3 It's seriously getting scary.::argh:


Yet she's still more attractive than Sasha and unlike Sasha, Carmella still has her own hair. :lmao 

I preferred Carmella as a blonde.. which is funny because I'm usually more of a brunette person, but she's still very attractive imo.


----------



## GS1981 (Jan 29, 2016)

That face tho, shes like ugly betty has got her self a fit body and lost the glasses.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh Mella ...




























:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

She's definitely a (semi) secretive wino.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She becomes hotter each and every week ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074456966506926080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1074456526935465986


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Now they are going to WWE headquarters for vacation. What a luck!

You gotta love this duo!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

She is way underrated and seems to be the forgotten girl right now! 

People forget that she won the first womens MITB and also cashed in to win the Gold!

Don't even underestimate or sleep on Carmella!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She is not forgotten at all and she gets pretty damn good crowd reactions lately. Just because she is out of the title picture right now doesn't mean that she's forgotten.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

chrisburr said:


> She is way underrated and seems to be the forgotten girl right now!
> 
> People forget that she won the first womens MITB and also cashed in to win the Gold!
> 
> Don't even underestimate or sleep on Carmella!


I'd love to sleep on Carmella. :x


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Is this her boob? God, she is so sexy!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

metallon said:


> Is this her boob? God, she is so sexy!


Yes, yes it is


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Mango13 said:


>


Nice underboob.kada

I guess she doesn't like to wear bras at home?:duck


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/SafeLameArmadillo.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

december_blue said:


>


Soooooooooo sexy!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh my, Mella is rocking that dress!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


God damn, Mella!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1079804191017787397


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Ugh those lips are too much, she looks like a duck. 



> https://i.imgur.com/TFqDjDq.jpg


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I went to a non-televised WWE SmackDown! show tonight. I got some photos of Carmella in her mixed tag match against with R-Truth against Andrade 'Cien' Almas and Zelina Vega. I'll share them tomorrow!


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Yes, I know the quality (and photos) could be better.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Wakacool (Nov 27, 2017)

Lately, especially the "Who will be next to challenge Asuka?: SmackDown LIVE, Jan. 1, 2019" segment in YouTube, I find Carmella and Becky Lynch somewhat alike. The physique, the muscles, the hair, probably height too. Carmella could pose as Becky during a match entrance, use her costume and music, while the lights are dimmed and the commentators tricking the viewers as well. And Lynch herself would probably look good in Carmella's one-piece swimsuit.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Carmella did her tbing last night and held her own agaisnt Charlotte and Becky. I was impressed!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

45banshee said:


> Carmella did her tbing last night and held her own agaisnt Charlotte and Becky. I was impressed!


She does what she can. Maybe she is not as talented as Charlotte or some other girls, but Mella always giving it all in the ring! I give her high credit for that!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]OhGmbn8Hd8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

IIconics


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/OfficialShamefulLamprey.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mella is so hot and she knows it!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mella 10 years ago ...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

She looks like a fucking fuckdoll pornstar! I love it.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]lnSqzeQRQA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That booty :banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Good god, Mella!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Somewhere in a Los Angeles studio, a director is missing his favorite pornstar...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mella and Patriots owner Robert Kraft ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Sooooo pretty ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>



Fuck wens3


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That booty :homer


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Hilarious ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097690018494251008


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Maybe her best one ever ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

With her mom and her sister ...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I just love Carmella's legs!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102385633694224384


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*wut a babe*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/OrangeImmaterialAfricanaugurbuzzard.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn :homer

https://giant.gfycat.com/GivingVeneratedGemsbuck.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Very little Mella .... so cute ....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DependentFlatAustraliansilkyterrier.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ClearAggressiveAmericanredsquirrel.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DarlingFlusteredCobra.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Made this from Fastlane last night.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://giant.gfycat.com/RespectfulNaiveGemsbuck.mp4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>



Fucking hell :sodone wens3


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## h4u (Aug 2, 2017)

$$$


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Carmella looks good with the shorter hair.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/ClosedIllegalBilby.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GracefulBitesizedEstuarinecrocodile.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ZanyGraciousHorsechestnutleafminer.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/DifficultIncomparableBlesbok.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Smithyy1 (Apr 1, 2019)

omg...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/MarvelousSpectacularFugu.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/NeglectedVictoriousAlbacoretuna.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/UnfoldedSmartLice.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PleasantGivingAmericanlobster.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/CriminalRequiredHairstreak.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/CapitalPersonalLcont.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/IllinformedPoliticalBarasingha.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/TenseSnarlingChuckwalla.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/MadeupGrotesqueEstuarinecrocodile.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/AstonishingBiodegradableHoneybee.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Pornstar. That's what she should be. That's all I see. A fuckdoll come to life.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115011207528714241


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/BraveLividLemming.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FriendlyMaleCottonmouth.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/UnsungMassiveAmethystinepython.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/ElasticMarriedKoodoo.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/CreepyPortlyCrow.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Mella is the hottest women in WWE right now, wens3 :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn, she looked hot in that dress!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DefensiveKindlyArcticfox.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/BoldVigilantCrocodileskink.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/HonoredUncomfortableIriomotecat.webm


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/CrispPleasedGourami.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

december_blue said:


>


Oh my god!

:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Her and Natalya "getting close:"


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So Mella is blonde again, right?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Glad she's back to blonde.:bjpenn


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Oldie but goodie.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Made this


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PalatableInsignificantBufflehead.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/HandsomeInexperiencedEthiopianwolf.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/JubilantIckyAplomadofalcon.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Bunyon (May 30, 2019)

Recent


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

metallon said:


>


Are those actual socks she's wearing?:lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/FastInfiniteBorderterrier.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jimmie Whitaker (Jun 8, 2019)

I hope she gets pushed, shes good at what she does and has charisma


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Liv and Carmella scissoring with a pole in the middle? Yeah, that work for me :homer


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Liv and Carmella scissoring with a pole in the middle? Yeah, that work for me :homer


:sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Liv and Carmella scissoring with a pole in the middle? Yeah, that work for me :homer


Plus Carmella is just wearing panties.wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mella's legs in heels are just epic!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

That's a whooooole lotta filters. I love Carmella - she's one of my faves - but she needs to cut back on the lip injections.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

She looks weird. What did she do to her face?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

deadcool said:


> She looks weird. What did she do to her face?


Botox and lip fillers


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't care! Mella is still hot as fuck!


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> Botox and lip fillers


She was perfect the way she was before. She didn't need to get botox or lip fillers. 

I fail to understand America's and South Korea's obsession with botox.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer










She hasn't posted as many sexy pics since she confirmed her relationship with Corey, fuck that guy, so it is good to see this one, I miss brunette Mella, I think she was hotter


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/PleasingGiddyAfghanhound.webm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:sodone












 Click Above to Play ⇧











 Click Above to Play ⇧











 Click Above to Play ⇧











 Click Above to Play ⇧











 Click Above to Play ⇧











 Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


Corey, you lucky fuck


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn, Mella!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mella is so sexy!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Mella once again proves that she is money ...


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

https://twitter.com/DivaCelebLover6/status/1163278390981320704


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The reason why Graves wasn't on the show last night


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't wait for the new season of Total Divas... just for this >


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Can't wait for the new season of Total Divas... just for this >


That one picture may get me to actually watch. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/JitteryJealousBlowfish.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

metallon said:


>


I don't think he's looking at the belt


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Deon Pyle-Williams (Dec 19, 2017)

Who do you think will win?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

https://giant.gfycat.com/VillainousFormalLarva.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

BAH GAWWD


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Carmella looks terrible in her WWE outfits, she looks very plastic. She looks great in the other photos.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DownSwing (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DownSwing (Sep 30, 2020)

Loving this look.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

A way better shot of how hot Carmella looked last night.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)

Interesting hat..


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## the_professor530 (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)

Haters gonna hate, but I think this is cool.


----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449050238514126849


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


😲 Beautiful lingerie. I wish I knew where I could get a set for myself.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Candice_Slave (7 mo ago)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Bet she shags like a minx!" - Austin Powers


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

She had a very good match last night against Bianca, I really liked in particular her counter of the KOD into a face buster while using the ropes. It looks like it will be a triple threat at Summer Slam between her, Becky and Bianca. Should be good.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546695214013841409


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Dolorian said:


> She had a very good match last night against Bianca, I really liked in particular her counter of the KOD into a face buster while using the ropes. It looks like it will be a triple threat at Summer Slam between her, Becky and Bianca. Should be good.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546695214013841409


I like her having an attitude change. She hasn't been the same since the Staten Island Princess persona faded out. It would be nice to see her head in a more intense direction. I liked when she jumped BelFlair on Raw before MITB, that attitude fits her.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

otbr87 said:


> I like her having an attitude change. She hasn't been the same since the Staten Island Princess persona faded out. It would be nice to see her head in a more intense direction. I liked when she jumped BelFlair on Raw before MITB, that attitude fits her.


Agreed, she should have a mean streak attitude and move on a bit from the divaesque style. She has improved quite a bit overall as a performer and it is nice that she is working this Summer Slam program now.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Dolorian said:


> Agreed, she should have a mean streak attitude and move on a bit from the divaesque style. She has improved quite a bit overall as a performer and it is nice that she is working this Summer Slam program now.


I thoroughly enjoyed her time with James Ellsworth and the Staten Island gimmick. She looked best and the most badass with the red hair when she was with R-Truth, but the gimmick being babyface comedy wasn't amazing. It was fun for what it was, and she was entertaining but obviously not at the level of her title run. The hot girl thing where she wears the mask and was with Zelina I thought was very bland and flat. She's better when she has that east coast attitude rather than the west coast hollywood diva attitude. She doesn't work as an Eva Marie, Maryse, Sasha Banks type of diva character imo. They should build her back up this year with how few options they have in the womens division that feel like title contenders.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I actually would have liked to see Carmella remain in the title feud and that they had made it a triple threat at SummerSlam. I was kind of expecting for her to be taken out but I think she would have been a nice addition to the dynamic between Becky and Bianca.

Still she has another good match against Bianca. Carmella is honestly underrated and she could be used much better than what they are doing with her right now.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> I actually would have liked to see Carmella remain in the title feud and that they had made it a triple threat at SummerSlam. I was kind of expecting for her to be taken out but I think she would have been a nice addition to the dynamic between Becky and Bianca.
> 
> Still she has another good match against Bianca. Carmella is honestly underrated and she could be used much better than what they are doing with her right now.


Agreed 100%. Carmella is extremely underrated. She's proven that she can hang in the ring and rises to the occasion with whatever gimmick or storyline they throw at her. Plus, she's a babe so it's always good to see her on TV.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Agreed 100%. Carmella is extremely underrated. She's proven that she can hang in the ring and rises to the occasion with whatever gimmick or storyline they throw at her. Plus, she's a babe so it's always good to see her on TV.


Agreed, she always holds her own in whatever feud/program she is in and never drags things down. Definitely deserves to be better utilized.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Possibly injured...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556190965014069249








Carmella, Tatum Paxley suffer possible injuries at WWE house shows


Both wrestlers suffered apparent injuries over the weekend.




www.f4wonline.com


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


Mella looking amazing as ever. Is she still injured? Anyone else think a return to Nxt would be great for her when she's back. Could see her totally reinventing herself there like Mandy has done.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So what is the status with Carmella? Is she injured?

I miss her to be honest.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> So what is the status with Carmella? Is she injured?
> 
> I miss her to be honest.


I think extended time-off. She had that crazy pregnancy that didn't end well. Definitely miss seeing her on TV.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Definitely miss seeing her on TV.


Same, would like to see her back and work some program. Maybe as the new leader of Toxic Attraction? Could work.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Carmella GIF by savageone06 | Gfycat


Watch and share Leah Van Dale GIFs and Carmella Wwe GIFs by savageone06 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CarmellaSD122518 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share CarmellaSD122518 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------

